# [SOLVED] Shockwave Flash plug-in for Google Chrome Crashing?



## lilkimmy2468 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys :smile:,

Recently I've been having issues with my Shockwave Flash plug-in for Google Chrome crashing while playing the 'Sims Social' on facebook. When I first start the game everything runs smoothly for a bit until i start visiting neighbours houses and then it tends to crash not long after. Once the Shockwave Flash plug-in crashes I'm given a message in Google Chrome that says the page has become unresponsive and asks if I want to kill the page. I am also given a windows error message that says:

"The instruction at 0x764bb9bc referenced memory at 0xabad1dea. The memory could not be written. Click on OK to terminate the program."

The odd thing about the windows message is that the top bar looks to be in some form of Chinese for some reason but the rest of the message is in English as shown:










So yeah I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix this , cause until its fixed I cannot play my game properly 

Your help is much appreciated
Thanks :grin:


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Shockwave Flash plug-in for Google Chrome Crashing?*

Hello lilkimmy2468 and welcome to TSF artytime:

Have you tried updating the plugin? Go to *Tools > About* to check if you're up to date.

Tom


----------



## lilkimmy2468 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash plug-in for Google Chrome Crashing?*

 Okay I was browsing around the net for a solution and I finally came across this article: Shockwave Flash Crashes In Google Chrome » TechLogon Technology News | Tech News Help And Tutorials

:thumb:

Now the Shockwave Flash plugin in Google Chrome is working perfectly without crashing at all during gameplay. Thanks for your help tom982 but I've managed to figure this one out myself after a fair bit of research. So its all fixed.

:smile:


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Shockwave Flash plug-in for Google Chrome Crashing?*

Hello lilkimmy2468,

That's great news! Thanks for posting back with your solution  I'm sure others experiencing the same problem will appreciate your efforts.

Tom


----------

